

Disrupted sleep linked to leaky gut, possible liver damage - mtdewcmu
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/2013/5/night-shift-belly

======
NAFV_P
I'm not an alcoholic, but I can relate to this. I have sleeping problems, and
if I happen to have been awake for more 20 hours, I tend to feel very queasy.
This is especially true if I cannot sleep during the night and I'm awake till
the following night. This would correlate with an out of sync-rhythm. A few
months ago I managed to stay awake for over 90 hours (nearly four days), and I
felt like Bruce Lee had drop kicked me. On the other hand at that stage of
insomnia you start to see weird things in your peripheral vision (like bright
blue furry animals very similar to StarTrek's 'tribbles', or even the
occasional headless zombie). After having had a good gander at this article, I
can add another item to the list of problems associated with poor sleeping
habits. Cheers to mtdewcmu. Get some good quality sleep you hackers.

